# [Rc1] An App To Manage Moboot Settings From Inside Webos



## grep_awesome (Oct 27, 2011)

CyBoot - RC1 for WebOS

*Now available through preware and precentral's homebrew catalog.*
*http://www.precentral.net/cyboot*

_RC1_ _introduces security improvements and the ability to change the default timeout for the bootloader._

_Beta 2__ introduces some UI tweaks to make the going down for restart screen less rough and to include a confirmation dialog for restarting. It also includes the icon for the app._

_Beta 1.5 introduces a fixed installer script that should now work correctly with Preware. Thanks everyone for your help so far. Your feedback is important to the development process._

This app allows you to choose your default booting os as well as set a temporary default for your next boot only. You can also restart the touchpad from within the app.
You must be in developer mode

You must know how to use Preware WebOSQuickInstaller to install packages. You can find WebOSQuickInstaller here (http://forums.precen...all-v4-0-a.html). 
- Plug your touchpad (that has development mode enabled) into your computer
- Launch webosquickinstaller.jar
- Hit the green plus button
- Navigate to the ipk that is in the zip file attached to this post
- Hit install

*This cannot be installed via palm-install or the hp app catalog*

Please report any issues you find in this thread
I have had some random issues with the installer not writing the service permissions correctly and causing the app to not function. This does not harm or damange your system in any way, it just prevents the app from launching. I need a wider audience to test this on so that I can get it ironed out.

This is beta quality software and it is homebrew. It works solidly on my touchpad and several of my friends as well, but as with just about any beta software, I am not liable for any damange this does to your device.

Once I can make sure the code is completely solid, I will try to release to preware.

Thanks to the Cyanogen team for the fantastic android port! Your hard work is greatly appreciated. I'm new here, but I'd like to give back where I can. Thanks to bama_man for the idea!

-Whit

Screenshot (It is basic, but functional)

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:10567]


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks. Question, can we install it with internalz pro?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## grep_awesome (Oct 27, 2011)

knaries2000 said:


> Thanks. Question, can we install it with internalz pro?


I haven't tried that yet, but I believe it should work. If it works for you, let me know. It definitely won't harm anything.


----------



## bama_man (Oct 27, 2011)

Sweet... So I had a small part in getting this going (and was an alpha tester).

Its cool to see it out in the wild.









Whit I need royalties....


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

grep_awesome said:


> I haven't tried that yet, but I believe it should work. If it works for you, let me know. It definitely won't harm anything.


I will let you know when I can try this later tonight. I don't have the touchpad with me now.


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

I can install it with preware, so I am sure it can also be install with internalz. but I can't get it to work. i don't know if it had anything to do with the way I installed.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## grep_awesome (Oct 27, 2011)

knaries2000, I'm working on testing the install through preware.

If you are up for it and you have novaterm, I'd love to see the logs of what happens when you launch the app
1) open novaterm
2) type, but hit enter "tail -n 500 /var/log/messages | grep cyboot > /media/internal/cyboot.log"
3) open cyboot, wait a second or so
4) hit enter in novaterm
5) email yourself or use internalz pro to get the content of /media/internal/cyboot.log and post it or pm me with it

I'd also like to see the contents of 
/var/palm/ls2/services/pub/ and how many entries there are for com.whitm.cyboot.service and what the contents of that is.

If you aren't up for it, don't worry. I'll figure it out and get a fix shortly.


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

sure, I can do that, but won't be able to until tonight. I am at work now, and don't have the touchpad.



grep_awesome said:


> knaries2000, I'm working on testing the install through preware.
> 
> If you are up for it and you have novaterm, I'd love to see the logs of what happens when you launch the app
> 1) open novaterm
> ...


----------



## grep_awesome (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks knaries2000, but you may not have to. I think I've fixed the problem. I've released beta 1.5 that should work for you. Let me know if it doesn't.

Thanks,
Whit


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

@grep_awesome: Big Thanks, you saved me the time of rolling one of these. Excellent work.

Used the WebOSQuickinstaller to deploy the .ipk >> Worked as expected. The app works great on webOS. I wished my CM7 options worked as well as this CyBoot Beta 1.5. I still have unpredictable reboot operation from the CM7 2.1 power restart options.


----------



## grep_awesome (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Zzed!

I've released Beta 2 with some minor tweaks


----------



## hakkinen (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you very much, it's very useful for me. Nice sharing!!!


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

grep_awesome said:


> Thanks Zzed! I've released Beta 2 with some minor tweaks


Thanks for the continued work. Do I need to uninstall the Beta 1, or just WebOSQuickinstaller to deploy Beta 2?
For the minor tweeks the code size has grown 5x?


----------



## grep_awesome (Oct 27, 2011)

Now available through preware and precentral's homebrew catalog

http://www.precentral.net/cyboot


----------



## grep_awesome (Oct 27, 2011)

RC1 Released


----------

